# winter care



## RoseBubb (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello Everyone, I am new and thank everyone for their comments that have gave me invaluable information.

I do not have a coop. I have an Iranian high flyer pigeon that has been hanging around my house for 2 months now. I feed it and make sure water is available at all times. He has gotten very close to us. Flys to us when we come home or go outside.

But I have been thinking about the colder weather coming, I'm in Michigan, and am worried about him. What should I do for him so he makes it through the winter? I don't have alot of money, barely keeping a roof over our heads, but want to help him survive. Any help I will appreciate.

Thank you.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If you can take him in your house and keep him in a cage and open in your room only when it is chilling outside, it may work.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

If you could entice him to use a small shelter for roosting he will be better off. Pigeons can stand very cold climates. He will need two things. Make sure he has access to water, and he will need more food. Include corn in the food mix. Corn will help him build fat and maintain body heat.

Hawks can be a problem with a free ranging bird. It can be worse as the migration gets under way. I don't know if the hawks stay all winter in the north. Here in the south they become worse in the winter months. It seems like they are always hungry.

Good luck with him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He isn't safe out there, and won't last forever. If you can catch him and find his owner, or a home for him with other pigeons it would be better. Chuck is right in that hawks are around more as the songbirds leave, and they will probably get him. He is supposed to be living in a safe loft with other birds.


----------



## RoseBubb (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you for your comments. I have been giving him corn in his food for the last week now. My neighbor actually saw me with the bird last night and told me that she has seen a hawk around lately. So now I am more worried about him. Does he need to be with the same type of pigeon or any coop? I went to a feed store today and the owner there gave me a number of someone who keeps pigeons. So maybe that would be best for him to go there.  We will miss him!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

You can keep him with yourself, just bring him a mate and he will be happy. 
Do you have any pic of him if you can post pls.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Different pigeons can be together. Do you know what kind of pigeons that person keeps?


----------



## RoseBubb (Aug 23, 2015)

I do have a pic. I will have to upload to my computer to send it. It's on my phone right now. Or I will try to get on the feed on my phone to upload. 

I haven't been able to reach that gentleman yet, so I'm not sure what kind he has. 

Last night got so cold and started to rain, I felt so bad for him. He just huddles on my neighbors roof. I tried to get him in my garage but he only came in about a foot. I don't want to reach for him yet to pick him up until I have somewhere for him to go. I don't want to scare him away.


----------

